
Kubernetes 1.11: a look from inside Google - mikece
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/07/kubernetes-1-11-a-look-from-inside-Google.html
======
crb
Hi all; I wrote this article and would love to hear your feedback (and invite
you to listen to our podcast!)

